#ubuntu-on-air 2013-06-24
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-06-25
<dholbach> good morning
<ABDUL> hi
<ABDUL> your son???
<anandchowdhary> :D
<Risk_4u> hi
<Risk_4u> @Nara hi
<Nara> hi
<Risk_4u> wr u frm
<Risk_4u> @Nara
<emankcin> hi people
<Risk_4u> hi pal @eman
<emankcin> so the stream will start in 12min? there is still an old hangout...
<jono> everyone
<jono> refresh the page, the new hangout is there
<emankcin> thanks
<jono> will start live in 11mins
<dholbach> are we live? :)
<sergiusens> dholbach: not yet
<sergiusens> dholbach: you are now :-)
<dholbach> excellent
<dholbach> jono, ^ here we are :)
<Mobile_Dom> indeed you are
<dholbach> :-D
<netcurli> yes, we can see you now
<emankcin> yes you are
<dscassel> You're on!
<JarekJ83> what is it about this time?
<emankcin> random handegg photograph
<patbuntu> Ubuntu rocks!
<emankcin> ha, der deutsche akzent :>
<tolubalogun> Hello
<NikTh> Unity Drunk :P
<nagu> Can I run this build in VM ?
<cristhian> ola k ase
<nagu> #QUESTION : Can I run this build in VM?
<udit> QUESTION: What is CAG?
<udit> Oh already discussing. Nevermind
<Mobile_Dom> #QUESTION : Google contacts import?
<anatonia> hello im from argentina
<NikTh> #QUESTION: SSO can now be created only via Ubuntu One ? (not via lauchpad?)
<Risk_4u> hye
<anatonia> iwant to know ist there a software the same of ccleaner for windows,in linux for ubuntu
<nagu> #question : Is there anything like trystack.org available for juju ???
<popey> \o/ tt-rss
 * popey coughs up http://popey.com/blog/2013/06/24/trying-out-tiny-tiny-rss-on-hp-microserver-via-juju/  ☻
<dholbach> :)
<NikTh> anatonia: Check out Ubuntu-Tweak (Janitor) http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<anatonia> thank you NikTh
<jono> folks, get your questions in
<jono> start them with 'QUESTION', e.g:
<jono> QUESTION: what is happening with foo?
<Frontside180> Question: When can we expect a working "alpha" of Ubuntu Mobile?
<nagu> QUESTION : Can i run the touch build in VM?
<nagu> QUESTION : Is there anything like trystack.org (packstack version) for juju ?
<ahayzen> QUESTION: In the transition to Mir/Unity8 for the desktop will all the features be same as in Unity7. Such as Workspaces, Always on top etc, or will these initially be delayed due to developer time constraints?
<Frontside180> QUESTION: When can we expect a working "alpha" of Ubuntu Mobile?  (forgot the capitals)
<benkaiser_> QUESTION: Who is the Australian Carrier that joined the Ubuntu CAG?
<dholbach> emankcin, was it so bad? :)
<nagu> Thanks for your clarification on my questions :) keep rocking..
<jono> any more questions, folks?
<Frontside180> Thanks guys! I guess I'll need to reinstall it soon :)
<dholbach> it will definitely be here: http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/carrier-advisory-group
<dholbach> (hum, or if it's going to be listed anywhere, it'll be on that page :-))
<benkaiser_> dholbach, thanks, I looked there before, but couldn't find it anywhere
 * dholbach nods
<udit> #QUESTION: Will mir support switching opengl full screen applications/games?
<snwh> QUESTION: how much influence does the carrier advisory group have to the development of Ubuntu, etc.?
<dholem> #QUESTION : I'm still trying to wrap my head around xmir. Is xmir a temporary implementation that will eventually be replaced or a permanent part of mir?
<bregma> udit, that's one of the requirements for Mir on the desktop, yes
<kgunn> ahayzen: just following up on your question....in terms of timing....remember we're on a journey
<kgunn> for unity8 we are really focusing on making a product for phone....with an eye
<udit> oh that's wonderful news
<ahayzen> kgunn, thanks :) ... what is expected or the 14.04LTS Desktop?
<kgunn> on eventually converging that into the desktop experience
<Frontside180> QUESTION: Again on mobile, is there an official place to download the latest release?
<Frontside180> or the press release was kept up-to date?
<kgunn> ahayzen: might be a bit early for me to make too many comments wrt unity8 in the 14.04lts context
<jcastro> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/
<jcastro> has the latest images
<Frontside180> Thanks!
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install for instructions
<jcastro> you don't really need to manually DL if you use phablet-flash
<kgunn> dholem: xmir...will be a "long" temporary step i think
<ahayzen> kgunn, thts fine i understand, thanks for ur help
<dholem> Got it. Thanks!
<Frontside180> Okay, so the installer was updated, I should have retryed.. I head jono saying he was using it for the past 2 weeks, I take it as basic functions works?
<kgunn> dholem: altho we do plan for an eventual "rootless x" for all those legacy apps
<Frontside180> *heard
<jcastro> Frontside180: it makes and recieves calls and texts.
<kgunn> dholem:for the unity8/mir config
<kgunn> dholem: hope that helps
<dholem> It does thanks
<Frontside180> jcastro: Is there a way to add contacts and/or delete the example ones?
<jcastro> http://sergiusens.github.io/posts/google-contacts-on-ubuntu-touch.html
<jono> jcastro, can you post www.youtube.com/watch?v=tiACHBktsA0 to /r/Ubuntu
<Frontside180> thanks jcastro!
<dholem> That was great guys. Thanks for the updates!
<jcastro> jono: yep
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-06-26
<dholbach> good morning
<sharif> hello
<ignacio82> QUESTION: Is someone working on a turn by turn gps app for the phone?
<k1l_> jono: the event timer world time link is wrong. it got a ubuntuonair.com/ in front which makes it fail: http://ubuntuonair.com/www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?iso=20130626T1800
<marlinc> Oh there it is
<marlinc> Hello jono
<blydro> still just have the ubuntu on air screen...
<blydro> ah there we go
<netcurli> hello
<marlinc> It works jono :p
<blydro> yeah.
<k1l_> jono: black screen
<sdk> yea
<Snooop> yes
<blydro> YES
<marlinc> Yes :
<marlinc> ;p
<nxvl> yes
<svetetow> yes i see you
<nxvl> we see your horrible beard
<ureloaded> yes
<ureloaded> I can see you too
<c0de5ec7> so many beard haters
<c0de5ec7> i'm a bearded man
<mhall119|onair> It's more of a beardlet
<nxvl> we don't hate beards, we hate jono's beard, thats a different thing
<blydro> ha
<c0de5ec7> hahahha
<Mehdi> Hi.
<c0de5ec7> I enjoyed yesterday's show
<ciatm> i have a very serious question sir
<ciatm> do you even lift bro?
<c0de5ec7> hahahha
<c0de5ec7> I lift my beet to my mouth
<c0de5ec7> *beer
<blydro> Why can't I think of a good question?
<ciatm> do you even lift bro?
<marrabld> QUESTION Will I be able do X forwarding over ssh with Mir?
<linuxDoug> QUESTION: what is your favorite flavor in Neapolitan ice cream?
<c0de5ec7> Yesterday answered my questions
<nxvl> QUESTION: when are you going to shave?
<sdk> lol linuxDoug
<rbernardes> As this progress ubuntu phone?
<svetetow> QUESTION: which ubuntu version are you using?
<marlinc> QUESTION: What should a project leader do? I'm in a open-source project and I'm wondering what a project leader normally does.
<ciatm> QUESTION can i watch porn at ubuntu?
<mhall119|onair> QUESTION: Who is going to be on the next weekly update video?
<blydro> QUESTION: Can Mir be hacked onto Android?
<marrabld> QUESTION If you had no choice but to rid the world from either: Free/Open-source software or music, which should you choose?
<ciatm> QUESTION can i fap to ubuntu´s logo?
<c0de5ec7> ciatm: go for it
<KarielG0> is Canonical thinking about providing any services like email?
<rbernardes> QUESTION As this progress ubuntu phone?
<rigid_rex> Is ubuntu going to introduce any good and useful software recently like an alternative to autocad?
<Mehdi> Is is true that Ubuntu Gnome is far more less stable than Ubuntu "Vanilla". If so, why ?
<mhall119|onair> rigid_rex:start with QUESTION:
<piku> how to make crontab
<k1l_> QUESTION: i still hear some critics that its not clear what data will be send from the dash-searches through ubuntu/canonical-servers and what will be kept and for how long, etc. will that be cleared up?
<cRzy> yo
<k1l_> ciatm: lets stick to family friendly topics in here :)
<mhall119|onair> k1l_:all of that information is already public
<t3nj1n> QUESTION: In light of the #NSA leaks, is Ubuntu planning making any changes to how it will decide to use scopes in the dash?
<james007> QUESTION: What are Ubuntus plans with ubuntu one? Any more new features coming some time soon?
<k1l_> mhall119|onair: you have a link for that? i get asked about quite alot about that.
<Max_Tither> QUESTION:Do you record your guitar on your computer with Ubuntu. If so, what software do you use?
<mhall119|onair> k1l_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartScopes1304Spec
<ureloaded> Max_Tither: audacity is a good option
<nxvl> QUESTION: are there going to be physical UDSs in the near future?
<dimitern> QUESTION: When is ubuntu one going to support syncing outside of the home partition? :)\
<k1l_> mhall119|onair: thanks, will take a look at it.
<Snooop> QUESTION what kind of support would i get when using ubuntu servers/machines in a small business thats just a wee bit to small to hire a IT prick ?
<rigid_rex> Is ubuntu going to release any useful software like autocad?
<KarielG0> QUESTION is Canonical thinking about providing any services like email?
<mhall119|onair> rigid_rex:start with QUESTION:
<drparny> QUESTION: Are there plans for Ubuntu for Android to be integrated with Ubuntu Touch and be available along with Touch images for use/testing?
<dimitern> loolll
<t3nj1n> guess, he's not going to address my question? :\
<t3nj1n> oo.
<t3nj1n> nvm
<t3nj1n> being answered by a present q:
<mhall119|onair> t3nj1n:give him time
<t3nj1n> =) thx.
<rigid_rex> QUESTION: Is ubuntu going to release any useful software like autocad?
<KarielG0> QUESTION can you unveil some informations about manufacturers of phones powered by Ubuntu Touch?
<KarielG0> QUESTION what phone are you using?
<Ciatm> QUESTION can be the new ubuntu logo a picture of my scrotum?
<cRzy> lolo
<t3nj1n> good answer! thanks Jono.
<anahitavak> QUESTION: YouTube works really bad on Firefox, sometimes I have to switch from Firefox to Chromium just because of YouTube. Is it gonna be fixed, and when?
<RegiMotion> Will the new Ubuntu One has the feature like the AirDrop of the OSX.. This will be nice for simple file sharing..
<Ciatm> not troll, im just looking for answers
<Ciatm> i dont know anything
<svetetow> QUESTION: I do not know where I heard but i did that MS Office is coming on Linux. Is anything more known about this?
<mhall119|onair> Ciatm:we're all grownups on the internet, you're not going to offend our sensibilities, you're just wasting our time
<sebsebseb> hi a dab late here, but hi
<mhall119|onair> hey sebsebseb!
<KarielG0> QUESTION what do you think about Linux Mint?
<sebsebseb> mhall119|onair: jonair ????
<Fyksen> QUESTION: I live in a Country where there are no Telephone providers who has shown interest in Ubuntu Phone (not a part of the 8-9 first). I'm not worried about not getting a phone (can always buy from outside Norway), but I want carriers in my country to take interest. What do you think is the best way to get them to take interest?
<mhall119|onair> sebsebseb:I'm not onair, no
<sebsebseb> mhall119|onair: yes I can see that, but what's the jonair about in your name then? :d
<mhall119|onair> oh, logged in from the webchat widget on ubuntuonair.com
<sebsebseb> oh ok
<sebsebseb> that explains it I guess :d
<mhall119> This one is my regular IRC client
<mhall119> :)
<ureloaded> QUESTION: please play a bit of music once you finish the stream, that's the main reason why i like your live shows
<sebsebseb> mhall119: yep
<KarielG0> QUESTION will Unity get more "flat" like iOS7?
<snwh> I heard there was bacon here
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: Chromium or FIrefox which do you prefer and why?  Also what do you think about 13.10 using Chromium by default instead of FIrefox possibly?
<k1l_> QUESTION: will ubuntu put wayland into the repos. maybe as a debian sync?
<c0de5ec7> hey ho erc
<james007> QUESTION: Since my Android device is on it's last legs, I'd like to know when can I buy an Ubuntu powered phone/ phablet/ smartwatch etc. (mainland Europe)
<pwny_wan_kenobi> Question: Is rolling release still being considered? Is the idea dead or maybe waiting for after 14.04?
<RAZORQ> What is difference between porting ubuntu touch to arm and to x86 devices?
<RAZORQ> QUESTION:What is difference between porting ubuntu touch to arm and to x86 devices?
<cRzy> http://librecad.org/cms/home.html
<KarielG0> QUESTION are chances that Ubuntu can get to our lives? schools, universities, offices etc.
<Ciatm> i just want some answers
<Ciatm> im so curious
<pulu_> What kind of schedule is with GPS?
<jabawack81> QUESTION there is any plan in ubuntu about Raspberry Pi?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION:  I read recentlly about how someone from Canonical had got GNOME 3,  and I belive both  XFCE and LXDE as well, working with  Mir in like a kind of  Legacy Xorg mode,  but what do you think if these projects decide to not support Mir when it's a bit more developed,  and  instead stay with Xorg/Wayland?
<pulu_> QUESTION: What kind of schedule is with GPS?
<k1l_> jabawack81: the ARM chip is too old. ubuntu runs with armv7, but the rpi is armv6
<Ciatm> damnit, virgins can have fun too though
<KarielG0> QUESTION will Canonical more focus on being stable? 12.10 was a great work about it but 13.04 is horrible
<pwny_wan_kenobi> FREEBIRD!!
<cRzy> YES guitar
<cRzy> YES guitar
<KarielG0> YES to guitar
<cRzy> YES guitar
<cRzy> YES guitar
<cRzy> YES guitar
<pulu_> yes guitar
<ureloaded> YEs GUITAR
<jabawack81> thanks k1l_
<dexor> yes guitar
<cRzy> lets spam
<Ciatm> yes FAP
<marrabld> DRUMS!
<nxvl> NO
<Ciatm> FAP
<Max_Tither> QUESTION: Is Ubuntu going to have a big presence in XDADevCon13.
<KarielG0> QUESTION what do you think about Opera?
<dimitern> QUESTION: What's planned for OSCON and juju?
<ureloaded> QUESTION: I really want to have an Ubuntu OS phone, is there an estimate price for them already?
<Matthew_Moore> i always use Chrome/Chomium.  Firefox has very very poor performance on my system
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: To go with KarielG0 's question,  I read that Opera will drop their own propritgary rendering engine Presto and go to Webkit, whilst not even open sourceing presto it seems.  Do you think  they should open source Presto, and not just kill it off?
<momits> QUESTION: are there any plans for an android compatibilty layer in the ubuntu phone? probably installable as an app?
<snwh> QUESTION: butt or leg? pork for smoking that is. :)
<KarielG0> QUESTION will be easy to put a luncher such as Launcher 8 or Smart Launcher on Ubuntu Touch?
<Titmaster> QUESTION do i need to be virgin to use ubuntu?
<dexor> QUESTION Will Ubuntu offer updates for most used software..like VLC, Gimp, Inkscape,...like a Top10 or Top20 apps to be updated every new release like Firefox?
<KarielG0> QUESTION will be phones powered by Ubuntu Touch very open? on Android phones you need to unlock the bootloader etc.
<mhall119|onair> Raspberry Pi has an ARMv6 chip, Ubuntu only supports ARMv7 and up
<SimonK1> QUESTION: How will I be able to pay for apps? paypal, visa, via carrier-bill?
<svetetow> QUESTION: I apologize if someone already asked. When will ubuntu for mobile released for public?
<ctk22> QUESTION: How long does it take for an app on the Touch/Collection list to be included on the the Collection PPA?
<KarielG0> QUESTION is Canonical thinking about cooperating with such companies like Intel, Nvidia and AMD?
<Matthew_Moore> QUESTION: so with Xmir  i can still have my beloved Compiz?
<mhall119|onair> dexor: users have to enable statistics collection, but http://popcon.ubuntu.com/ has data for those that do
<KarielG0> QUESTION what do you think about iOS7?
<snwh> QUESTION: was that a lot of questions in a row?
<mhall119|onair> Matthew_Moore: yes
<Matthew_Moore> YAY!!!!
<Matthew_Moore> :)
<RAZORQ> QUESTION: Where I can find tutorial for porting ubuntu touch for intel Medfield (x86 android) device?
<KarielG0> QUESTION will be Unity completely gnome-free like Cinnamon is going to be?
<mhall119|onair> KarielG0: that's not a specific goal, no
<cRzy> mate ftw!!!!!!!
<Nicolascage> How did you get your foot in the door, for linux?
<mhall119|onair> Nicolascage: start your question with QUESTION:
<dexor> mhall119|onair thank you for the link :D
<mhall119|onair> np
<cRzy> lolol
<pokemaster> http://www.xvideos.com/video1503074/prolapse_extrem_monster_asshole_analdehner_asslips
<Fyksen> Damn Mark, always pinging on IRC... So annoing..
<Max_Tither> QUESTION: Is it more efficient to run Lxde, Xfce, KDE on xMir, vs just X.org?
<cRzy> dafuq is mark ?
<cRzy> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/q71/s720x720/971309_574545399235263_202249883_n.jpg
<Guest57063> Will unity ever get faster?
 * Fyksen slaps Guest57063 around a bit with a large trout
<SimonK2> QUESTION: Do you have a few general tipps / often made mistakes for reporting bugs?
<dimitern> awesome!
<bpb101> QUESTION:  do you think that  graphics card drivers providers not have problems  with supporting mir, wayland and x.org considering their resources dedicated to linux is small as it stand.
<mhall119|onair> SimonK2: best tip is to give as much detail about the problem as possible
<KarielG0> QUESTION I think that on the Ubuntu's site the downloading site is made wrong - 13.04 should be marked as only for enthusiasts, newbies want to have features so they download 13.04 which isn't a good choice for them. what do you think about it?
<cRzy> QUESTION: im bald to, have you ever tried minoxidil ?
<SimonK2> mhall119|onair: I'm trying but it's often that bugs won't even get reviewed.
<Bebberle> KarielG0, I think it has to be marked like your opinion.
<BogQ> I asqued before about LG Optiums P500, could be compatible after a while with Ubuntu Touch, or it doesn meet the specif.?
<mhall119|onair> SimonK2:there are lots of bugs being reported, but if you can get other people to mark it as affecting them, it'll increase it's priority
<RAZORQ> BogQ: Your phone doesn't meet specification so i think ubuntu will don't worki on it
<Bebberle> KarielG0, did you write a message for the support?
<mhall119|onair> SimonK2: again though, the more detail you provide the easier it is for a developer to verify it and usually makes it easier to fix too
<BogQ> Oh, I sorry.... Wold be nice to have Ubuntu Touch. Thanks for answer
<SimonK2> mhall119|onair: My problems are often hardware-related. My Notebook is somewhat "special" (or "old" ;) ) so it's hard to find others...
<sebsebseb> oh back in  time for my question live just :d
<sebsebseb> computer issue
<KarielG0> Bebberle, I didn't but we could do so, search on YT "linu4unme" this guy was talking about it and he's also thinking so
<c0de5ec7> QUESTION: Will Chromium be the default browser for 13.10?
<sebsebseb> oh wait no I am behind on the video I think since I put back :d oh well :d
<sebsebseb> he's not answering my Opera question now? :d
<dshimer> QUESTION: What in the world were you doing with 14 lbs of pork?
<Bebberle> KarielG0, together we could change that with the alert, which is lost.
<RAZORQ> BogQ: maybe it will work but i think it will be really laggy
<BogQ> I see
<SimonK1> test
<SimonK1> ah
<KarielG0> Bebberle we could take some people, look 4 me on skype "karielg0"
<NicolasCage> What was the question tag?
<KarielG0> QUESTION what do you think about Skype on Linux? I have a lot of problems with the new relase
<Bebberle> KarielG0, is it a problem that I am living in Germany? ^^
<KarielG0> Bebberle, as long as you know English ok :D
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: What do you think of BSD? Have you used it? If so which version or verisons?
<codebanshee> QUESTION: has a decision been made about potential mapping solutions to go along with the locations support/GPS or is that being left to any developer of a GPS application?
<Bebberle> I try it, but it does not work sometimes.
<OpenMN> QUESTION: Is there any information about adoption of Ubuntu Kylin in China? I am going there to teach in a couple weeks and want to show off Ubuntu to anyone who asks about it.
<sebsebseb> Bebberle: BSD ?
<Bebberle> What does BSD mean?
<sebsebseb> oh nevermind
<sebsebseb> no read scroll up after that :d  your talking about something else
<NicolasCage> QUESTION: How did you get your foot in the door, switching to linux? I'm considering making the switch to ubuntu, all of this terminology is confusing though. Is there a sort of Glossary of Linux terms anywhere? Also, can I run windows Apps at all?
<Bebberle> Oh okay, I use Precise Pangolin. Is that what you mean? :-D
<Max_Tither> QUESTION: Will Ubuntu have a big presence at XDADecCon13. Is it worth going?
<bpb101> QUESTIONS: Will canonical lower the minimum price of the software centre on the phone as most apps in the app store are 79 cent
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: If Canonical makes deals with companies such as Nvidia, AMD, and so on,  I hope in general would at least to some extent have the whole Linux distro ecossytem in mind,  to make support better on all or most distros, but do you have any comments about this?
<RAZORQ> NicolasCage: I was scared about this terminilogy too, but when i installed it take me to two days to learn using Ubuntu and Unity :)
<OpenMN> NicolasCage: http://www.tuxradar.com/newtolinux
<mhall119|onair> Max_Tither: yes!
<Bebberle> Pressing Super helped me very much to get used to Ubuntu and Unity.
<Guest57063> Will Ubuntu touch ever be able to tun on x86 type chips like Atom?
<Max_Tither> Thanks mhall119|onair I'm hoping on going.
<mhall119|onair> Max_Tither: be sure to come and say Hi to me if you do :)
<RAZORQ> Guest57063: Yeah and they will be super ubuntu phones :) What phone u using?
<KarielG0> QUESTION are you using a graphic card made by Intel, Nvidia or AMD?
<Max_Tither> Sure thing. I am excited to go and see the Ubuntu people.
<Max_Tither> I really admire them.
<Bebberle> I use a Nvidia graphic card. And who is german here?
<mhall119|onair> thanks :)
<KarielG0> Bebberle I'm waiting for your invite
<snwh> QUESTION: given Android is heavy with Google services and iOS with Apple's, how does Ubuntu intend to differentiate itself in terms of services available? Will it continue to plug into 3rd party apps or (continue to) develop a service ecosystem?
<KarielG0> QUESTION will there be more Q&As?
<snwh> KarielG0, they're every wednesday (usually)
<mhall119|onair> KarielG0: he does these every week
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: Computer issue earlier so didn't get a question in and my question was basically this:  Do you see Ubuntu as being just some down streame distro,  or more like a platform now, which some people think is bad.  What I mean is most distro's tend to only or mainly ship upstream versions of software,  but for some things Ubuntu/Canonical is becoming a upstream itself really as well,  Unity and Mir for example.  On top of that
<sebsebseb> targetting phones and TV for example, which most distro's can't really do I think, since those markets are to commerical.
<Bebberle> @ KarielG0: I sent it two minutes ago.
<sebsebseb> uh
<sebsebseb> really that long
<KarielG0> ok it's because I just liked Ubuntu on facebook and I got the nottification because of it
<sebsebseb> he'll probably cut some of that out :d
<KarielG0> Bebberle confirmed
<Bebberle> Yes, thank you.
<Guest57063> @Razorq... I don't have a phone.  I have lenovo 310-st touch.  I would like to put Ubuntu touch on it.
<mhall119|onair> Guest57063: there will be a Unity 8 session available in 13.10
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: Guitar time?
<Bebberle> Is there a official german support for Ubuntu in general?
<mhall119|onair> Bebberle:you mean localisation?
<RAZORQ> ^And Polish?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: Read a article suggesting Google should maybe buy out Canonical, because of the success of Android basically I think it was, what do you think about such stuff?
<mhall119|onair> sebsebseb:makes no sense
<Bebberle> mhall119|onair, a official website sounds good. Is there something like that for germany?
<RAZORQ> ^U realise that if will google buy canonical, ubuntu will be very popular :)
<aringan> is this always available ? I mean this chatroom
<mhall119|onair> Bebberle: Ubuntu itself should be fully translated into German, were's also a German loco team: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-de-locoteam/
<DimitarB> QUESTION: When ubuntu phone emulator will be released?
<mhall119|onair> aringan:yes, you can also /join #ubuntu or #ubuntu-touch (and many more) to join other rooms/channels
<k1l_> QUESTION: do you do guitar practise sessions before the Q&A? :)
<kieran177> why would people leave before guitar time? :)
<KarielG0> QUESTION what do you think about Ukulele?
<sebsebseb> KarielG0: Not everyone likes guitar?
<sebsebseb> wrong one for kieran177
<kieran177> i suppose
<dexor> some people come for info some to troll and some for the whole ubuntu experience :D
<Max_Tither> Thanks everyone:)
<Hkryyjilla> thank you!
<SimonK1> mhall119|onair if I'm having a bug and a similar bug is already filled [Note: I'm a noob and can't verify that my problem is the same as the already filled one]. Should I still submit my bug-report? and should I mark my bug-report as a duplicate of this "already filled one"?
<dimitern> great session!
<netcurli> thanks
<KarielG0> see ya
<marlinc> Bye jono :
<marlinc> :p
<dexor> good bye :D
<mhall119|onair> SimonK1: if you're pretty sure yours is a duplicate, either don't file a new one and just mark the other as affecting you, or (if you've already filed a new bug) mark yours as a duplicate
<mhall119|onair> if you're not sure, leave them separate and someone else can mark it as a duplicate later after verifying
<SimonK1> mhall119|onair: thanks :)
<asdf1234> QUESTION: What socks are you wearing right now?
<ewrr> yes
<ewrr> i see u
<c0de5ec7> and I see you
<asdf1234> QUESTION: What underwear are you wearing?
<c0de5ec7> walrus leather
<rcmaehl> Web based irc is horrible on mobile phones
<k1l_> you can use a real irc client, most mobile OS got them in their market
<rcmaehl> Oh yeah... andchat has multiapp support
<rcmaehl> Brb
<Stones> When can we expect photo editing software friendly to photoshop users who want to go Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Stones: uhmm The Gimp even more so, when set to the one window mode?
<sebsebseb> Inkscape to an extent even
<sebsebseb> Stones: plus there are lesser known  graphics programs for Desktop Linux
<sebsebseb> that's Ubuntu and other distros in general to :).  Really Photoshop is a load of hype and expensive,  and not needed by most people,  with the exception of certain professional graphics designers, becasue of certain needed features, that other graphics programs don't tend to have.  For the average  graphics person it's not really needed.
<sebsebseb> Stones: by the way the jono Bacon Questions and answers session is over untill probably next year, then you can ask him that :d
<sebsebseb> Stones: untill next week, above, typed wrong thing
<melenas1414> oohhh
<melenas1414> what do we have today?
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-06-27
<aringan> I just upgraded my ubuntu from 8.04 to 10.04, and its network is not working
<aringan> it's on another Vm machine
<aringan> I just upgraded my ubuntu from 8.04 to 10.04, and its network is not working
<aringan> it's on another Vm machine
<rigid_rexdrive> yo
<dholbach> good morning
<prawns> hi
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-06-28
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-06-23
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-06-24
<dholbach> good morning
<Beastcloud> yayyyy I was able to make this hang out!
<omast90> hi every guys
<Beastcloud> Do you feel like the phone endeavor is taking away from other Ubuntu schemes that are far more integral to the growth of Ubuntu?
<omast90> when and how is made the idea of ubuntu?
 * pitti waves
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Community Team Q&A - Speakers: balloons, popey, mhall119, dholbach, dpm
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/24/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<balloons> questions ready? :-)
<RuudschMaHinda> I so hope this is the right channel to the YT-live-stream..
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> ask all the questions you have
<balloons> RuudschMaHinda, you are in the right place
<RuudschMaHinda> YAY
<dholbach> and make sure you prefix them with QUESTION:
 * balloons waves to everyone
<balloons> feel free to ask questions, simply prefix with QUESTION:
<ptidav38090> what is a situation in france?
<dholbach> ptidav38090, which situation in France?
<ptidav38090> for ubuntu user
<Arron> QUESTION will i be able to run ubuntu on a galaxy note 2?
<dholbach> ptidav38090, in which sense? to get ubuntu on a machine preinstalled?
<mhall119> ptidav38090: please start questions with QUESTION, otherwise we might miss it
<dholbach> ptidav38090, or the local team in France?
<dholbach> ptidav38090, if it's the team you're talking about, you could take a look at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-fr/ and the links posted on there
<ptidav38090> it have a french community, i know
<dholbach> yes :)
<ptidav38090> so how many user in france however other country
<bogdan> https://errors.ubuntu.com/ Is Ubuntu 14.04 almost already?. It;s stable enough?
<mhall119> if anybody has questions for martin about QA or systemd, ask them here now
<sina_> what is the future of the "ubuntu for android" project? Is it going to be discontinued ?
<Stangier> QUESTION: why Ubuntu causes so many problems on Hp Pavilion dv6 laptops ?
<mhall119> Stangier: we'll need more information than that to help you, what kinds of problems?
<Stangier> battery life, overheating for example
<mhall119> Stangier: my give had one of those running windows, it overheated all the time too, so it might just be the hardware
<mhall119> my wife, not give
<ptidav38090> i build computer with ubuntu
<balloons> Stangier, strangely enough I too had a friend with one running windows, and anecdotally they still have tons of trouble with it overheating. They bought a laptop cooler
<Stangier> i've got Windows 7/Kubuntu 12 dualboot and when i use windows it doesn't overheat so it's definitely a software problem
<dholbach> and please prefix your questions with  QUESTION:
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<sina_> QUESTION what is the future of the "ubuntu for android" project? Is it going to be discontinued ?
<dholbach> sina_, yes, your question has been noted
<Arron> QUESTION what version of android is ubuntu touch based on?
<RuudschMaHinda> Arron: none, it's its own "distribution" --> pure linux.. :)
<exuser> QUESTÄ°ON:  How much of their time do developers allocate to solve hardware support issues?  I know that manufacturers don't provide drivers for Ubuntu and it must be really challenging, but as a end-user I find it very disappointing to have a 5 year old laptop that is still as incompatible with Linux as it was 5 years ago.
<mhall119> RuudschMaHinda: that's not entirely accurate, we run a bit of Android in a container to interact with Android hardware
<RuudschMaHinda> mhall119: I see.. thx
<pitti> exuser: there aren't fixed "time slots" really; we have a whole team in Canonical which deals with hardware enablement, but that's of course only for certified hw, i. e. if some company pays for that work
<pitti> exuser: otherwise it's by and large an issue of raising enough interest with some developer to fix it :)
<RuudschMaHinda> QUESTION: how will docker influence future app-installations?
<Gavin__> QUESTION: Will the software center ever get a new UI ?
<henke> QUESTION: What is this CI Train and CI Airline stuff I keep hearing about?
<balloons> henke, we where just covering that in the video -- did you see it?
<henke> sorry just joined
<balloons> henke, no worries :-)
<henke> never mind then, I'll rewatch it
<sina_> QUESTION ,why linux is more successful in smartphones rather than laptops or pc's ?
<exuser> pitti, I understand thanks for the answer.
<henke> QUESTION A phone related Q: how is RTM for phones going, will you make it? :) Is it feature freezed? Whats the deadline you are working against
<Arron> QUESTION will you support any more devices like cyanogenmod does ?
<smt566> hi how we can build a good app store u know usefull applications, nice icons and others all in one in the store no need a website or ppa
<mhall119> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<ptidav38090> same meteo
<exuser> Thanks so much for the answer, sir.
<ptidav38090> more easy
<ptidav38090> same appstore of mac
<larnada> hi,
<larnada> why ubuntu show high temperature processeur
<arthur_> QUESTION: what are the formal requirements for something like Ubuntu MATE to become an official spin?
<dholbach> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22263/how-code-contributions-make-it-into-ubuntu/
<dholbach> ^ CI TRAIN AWESOMENESS
<henke> great thanks :)
<balloons> yw henke :-)
<henke> an hour of bliss :)
<popey> arthur_: thats a long way off ☻
<ptidav38090> no all working in because is obsolete
<balloons> feel free to ping me with questions; I can answer or help connect you with the folks working on this henke
<arthur_> thanks popey
<hamslaai> how much does it cost to publish an app for phones?
<ptidav38090> for smartphone too
<ptidav38090> i don't know what is miss
<ptidav38090> :)
<mhall119> hamslaai: ask with "QUESTION" at the beginning
<hamslaai> thx
<Spartacurse> QUESTION: Whenever I google around Ubuntu Phone topics the results localization tells me "This is cool in india, two villages in south america and 14 russian guys dig this" - Why is Ubuntu Phone not so mainstream? I mean I'd love to see more about this in Sweden, but it's basically the most in depth nerds that know stuff and they don't share the info. (Confusing question, sorry)
<hamslaai> QUESTION: how much does it cost to publish an app for phones?
<pitti> Spartacurse: well, so far you can't buy an Ubuntu phone anywhere yet, so that's quite natural
<pitti> it hasn't really been fit for millions of users so far
<pitti> Spartacurse: that'll change in August, then you will be able to buy them :)
<ptidav38090> yes maybe more device
<pitti> that too
<pitti> but we start small, with just a few devices and opt-in users; this thing needs to grow sanely, we can't "blast" it into the big market and then have people be disappointed because it's not yet complete enough for their purposes
<ptidav38090> :)
<balloons> arthur_, here's the wiki page I was thinking of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecognizedFlavors
<arthur_> got it, thanks.
<Arron> QUESTION does ubuntu touch have a vpn api?
<dholbach> talk to me on IRC to find out more about development, getting upload rights and stuff
<ptidav38090> QUESTION: when get more easy device
<ptidav38090> in ubuntu store?
<balloons> ptidav38090, what do you mean? Are you asking when phones with ubuntu will be available?
<balloons> Any more questions? we still have a few mins and can still answer yours :-)
<ptidav38090> i have capture video not working in, not only phone
<druellan> QUESTION: Hi! The Laptop Testing Team was pretty quiet during 14.04 launch. I did not remember a beta testing coming from this group. Is active or are you managing laptop-tests on the main Q&A group?
<exuser> QUESTÄ°ON: In smartphones and tablets, OSwise or hardware wise,  are there obstacles as to writing more complicated productivity apps such as video editing, engineering etc.  Because in term of horse power some companies claim that their SoC's are as powerful as desktop computers.
<pitti> exuser: indeed, hw is good/big/fast enough these days; I think the main limitation is what a human can do with just a finger and a touch screen, and a relatively small screen size
<ptidav38090> big community
<pitti> exuser: I think the better answer to that is to turn your phone/tablet into a fully fledged desktop when you put it into a dock (i. e. keyboard/mouse/monitor)
<druellan> Thanks Nicholas!
<dj95> hello  i have a question about ubuntu
<Spartacurse> Thanks again guys, see you next week!
<balloons> druellan, I hope that helped.. maybe it wasn't a good answer :-) In general I find desktops, laptops, and pc like stuff just works with ubuntu nowadays. Our hardware testing efforts can probably be applied now to other devices :-)
<ptidav38090> bye Spartacurse
<dholbach> thanks a lot everyone!
<balloons> thanks everyone!
<ptidav38090> you are really need approbation of constructor for driver make
<ptidav38090> see you next
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<ptidav38090> bye
<balloons> see you next week everyone and thanks!
<dj95> i have a lenovo z710 with an idt sound card... i cannot get headphone audio to work and when i restart my pc the headphone jack isnt working anymore in windows,too
<exuser> they were so nice people. Thanks
<ptidav38090> good to see video conference
<exuser> I so glad I came across this program.
<henke> thanks a lot bye
<exuser> Wish everyone the best. Good-bye
<ptidav38090> bye exuser
<exuser> bye sir
<dj95> can anyone help me pls
<ptidav38090> will be continued to build ubuntu computer
<druellan> balloons: yeah, I'm in the team just because I'm lazy and its easy to do some specific hardware tests than a full Q&A test. But I missed the 14.04 tests because I was busy and waiting for the laptop team call for beta test, that never happened :P
<balloons> druellan, I appreciate the willingness to help
<druellan> Noprob! Thanks people. bye!
<cyberheart> hi guys
<sure_> is anybody there ?
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-06-25
<dholbach> good morning
<Damilycious> Good morning, am from Nigeria. Yesterday i was surfing true my terminal and i notice that you can also use dir or ls. i want to know make be ubuntu are trying include cmd command on terminal
<tmbao> hi everyone
<prince> PAK
<trezer> hello all
<ptidav38090> like a cinema
<mhall119> hello everyone, we'll be starting in a few minutes
<ptidav38090> hello mhall119
<Darxx> hello all
<popey> yo
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Ubuntu Engineering Live! - Speakers: mhall119
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/25/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<mic22s> :)
<mhall119> ask questions anytime here, just start it with QUESTION
<sarowar> quit
<sarowar> exit
<mhall119> sarowar: use a /
<turkey> do you have a turkish engineer ?
<popey> I dunno if we have any in Turkey actually
<popey> we have engineers in many countries
<beuno> turkey, we do not
<turkey> why
<beuno> turkey, no particular reason
<beuno> we hire the best candidates, and it seems nobody from Turkey has applied and made the cut yet
<mhall119> turkey: feel free to change that :)
<beuno> encouraged, even
<turkey> I think you should arrange conferences in turkish universities
<Darxx> QUESTION After update to 14.04 I can`t login? I see login dialogs. Still after adding correct pass I can`t login. I see white rectangle in the bottom
<turkey> because there're lots of volunter friends
<olli> Darxx, have you played around with something like xmir/mir or is this a stock 14.04 install?
<Darxx> xmir/mir nop
<Darxx> ok tnx
<mhall119> Darxx: #ubuntu channel will have more people who can help you troubleshoot
<mhall119> if you have any questions about these updates or anything else related to the work we're doing this release cycle, ask it here any time starting with QUESTION
<popey> beuno: dont type ☻
<Saviq> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1jeGVALlFH7KFEuu7DNPW1KhEhBFh1GhcT4ZsSxIRRqY/edit
 * olli takes a note to clean up office before going on air the next time
<Saviq> mhall119, ↑ list of TODO for customization
<mhall119> thanks Saviq
<popey> \o/ millions
<ptidav38090> :)
<unnamed> the new update should fix the error black background cause by overlay scrollbar
<chimera_> .
<swaveck> QUESTION: bq Aquaris E4.5 appeared yesterday in bq shop. Will the same hardware be supported under ubuntu? Some of users could buy this handset already now.
<mhall119> swaveck: sorry, just closed the broadcast
<mhall119> swaveck: we don't know yet which models will be available with Ubuntu, we won't know until Bq announces
<swaveck> thanks michael
<kkdf> wtf
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<esgo> .
<pacific> check
<boza> quit
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-06-26
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-06-27
<dholbach> good morning
<ubuntuguy> any luck in running android apps on ubuntu ?
<ubuntuguy> can you add chrome and android studio to the Ubuntu software centre
<Alex-ger> hi
<Alex-ger> somebody here?
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-06-29
<cyberheart> hi
<cyberheart> guys
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-06-23
<swaveck> ready to go; starring today?
<Ashley__> Ubuntu vs Windows for devel?
<dholbach> hey hey
<dholbach> we're starting the hangout in about 3-4 minutes
<dholbach> if you have questions please prefix them with QUESTION: so we can more easily pick them up :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> !QUESTION When ubuntu for phones are based on android, how long will it be until Ubuntu on the desktop is based on Windows 8?
<mj_> hello
<OmNomNom_> hi all
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Hello
<mj_> QUESTION: Any news on Ubuntu 15.50? What's going to change? Anything exciting for the front-end (non geek) user?
<OmNomNom_> QUESTION: does Meizu MX4 have a thermal sensor?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION when will ubuntu on phones have more users then sailfish and windows phone?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION Microsoft bought Nokia to keep Nokia shipping Windows phones as they wherent selling to well, Whats Canonicals plan if hardware developers get weary of supporting Ubuntu Touch?
<dholbach> we'll get to questions in a bit
<dholbach> :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> 😸
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTIONS whats the plan for getting into store shelves, when do you think you'll beablr to walk into a T-mobile or EE etc phone store and see an Ubuntu phone?
<OmNomNom_> QUESTION: is it possible to run the terminal in the background on ubuntu phones?
<danielbe> Yeah for windows 11! :-)
<sturmflut2> ChloeWolfieGirl: Apparently MediaMarkt, one of the largest electronics stores in europe, will start selling the bq Aquaris E4.5 in germany soon
<ChloeWolfieGirl> sturmflut2 oooo thats cool :)
<OmNomNom_> and saturn.de
<OmNomNom_> http://www.saturn.de/mcs/product/_BQ-Aquaris-E4-5-Ubuntu-Edition-schwarz,48352,365082,2094268.html?langId=-3
<popey> We _could_ license code from someone else that does this
<popey> That's what Blackberry, Tizen and Jolla did for their platforms
<popey> And that gets you whatsapp and angry birds, but I agree with the guys, it's short sighted
<popey> mhall119: 3 actually :) - converged device is a 3rd :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> popey I agree I think itd create alot more issues for ubuntu as time goes on
<OmNomNom_> QUESTION: is/are bq selling Ubuntu Phones in russia?
<dholbach> OmNomNom_, http://www.meizu.com/en/products/mx4/spec.html
<OmNomNom_> meizu ubuntu edition has the same hardware as the android version, right?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> when x3 I agree, but its just sales =more support from hardware and software venders
<OmNomNom_> Ambient Sensor, Gravity sensor, Hall Effect sensor, Infrared proximity sensor Gyroscope, Ambient light sensor, Touch sensitive, Digital compass
<OmNomNom_> :(
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTIONS whats it like knowing lots of people are carrying and making calls on Ubuntu?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION With the idea of IM plugins for things like Kik and whatsapp, what will happen to Telegram?
<OmNomNom_> QUESTION: what are the convergent apps that run on all ubuntu devices or an phone/desktop/tablet?
<mhall119> keep the questions coming everybody
<OmNomNom_> QUESTION: are there any home routers (snappy core based)
<danielbe> QUESTION: will their be a possibility to either install 3rd party click packages by simply "clicking them". Like the option "allow installation from 3rd party" in Android.
<sturmflut2> QUESTION: The Ubuntu phone asks for permission to access the GPS, contact details etc., but does not limit access to remote network services. You aren't informed that an app has the "networking" security profile enabled, and you are not informed when an app tries to access the network. Will that change at some point?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION with android manufacturors like Sony, Samsung etc make first party apps which you cant uninstall, will this continue to be an issue with Ubuntu Touch?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION what are some plans to make Ubuntu Touch more personal and customisable?
<mj__> The phone is generally good. However, it lacks some simple yet essential functions like the identification of telephone numbers on websites and emails. Usually, on other phones, when you tap these numbers the dialler is launched automatically. Will we have this in the foreseeable future?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION When will we get music controls in the indicator menue and when will you beable to use your phones mic and camera in the web browser?
<mj__> QUESTION: The phone is generally good. However, it lacks some simple yet essential functions like the identification of telephone numbers on websites and emails. Usually, on other phones, when you tap these numbers the dialler is launched automatically. Will we have this in the foreseeable future?
<s-slash> Question : What brand will produce converge ^ phone ?? bq meizu or other ??
<danielbe> QUESTION: there was a talk at UDS about developers getting credits for a cloud for testing juju charms. Do you have any news concerning this?
<kristbaum> QUESTION: Are there plans to include alternative printer drivers in the next releases? My problem is: often its very hard to get the right drivers, and often I go download a big bunch of packages and it takes hours to get printers running...
<mj__> QUESTION: At the moment, the facebook (photo) uploads are not working at all. Also, why are we only limited to sharing 1 photo on facebook?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION when will we see scopes like nearby, Photos, news etc in the store, Im really glad I have Today scope!
<balloons> lots of great questions today!
<popey> mhall119: dholbach yes, we announced bq are making the converged device
<mj__> Yes. It has been announced that it's Bq
<mj__> Converged devices out in Q4 this year
<mj__> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/06/first-ubuntu-phone-with-convergence-is-being-made-by-bq
<dholbach> <jcastro> dholbach: we have a juju bug preventing this, but it'll be fixed in juju 1.25
<dholbach>  dholbach: mid-july we should be all set
<dholbach> <jcastro> if he has any other questions he can mail me directly if he likes, jorge@u.c
<dholbach> danielbe: ^
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION My mums phones an android phone and it looks a complete mess with apps all over the place and she nevr cleans the home screens, was the plan with ubuntu to make it look neat even when users are lazy and unorganised?
<mhall119> any last questions, ask them now before it's too late
<popey> mhall119: today is in the store, NearBy and others arent
<dholbach> the unstoppable popey!
<OmNomNom_> QUESTION: can uReddit app work with Hacker News? (is it possible to write a backend for HN?) the HN app in the store is kind of ... not so good
<OmNomNom_> : :)
<OmNomNom_> thanks
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION I like the music scope on albums but automatically starts with artist, will it be possible for users to choose where the scope starts automatically?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> thanks guys :D
<ChloeWolfieGirl> 😸
<dholbach> big hugs! :)
<popey> \o/
<ChloeWolfieGirl> 💛
<ChloeWolfieGirl> x3
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-06-24
<UncleBens> Hi, can you tell about the new ubuntu phone Meizu MX4, that will be sold in europe starting tomorrow? If so, will the Meizu MX4 have a fully functional Shell/Terminal? What about Desktop Convergeance?
<popey> UncleBens: we're not doing Q&A now, but if you ask in #ubuntu-touch (type /join #ubuntu-touch) I'm sure someone will answer you
<UncleBens> ok thx
<quentinjaud> hey evrbdy !
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-06-28
<Zurk> Hi ppl
<Zurk> I need help in ubuntu phone plz
<PaulW2U> Zurk: hi there, this channel is for feedback/questions during live broadcasts. maybe try joining #ubuntu-touch ?
<Zurk> Ok thanks
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-06-27
<adelsobhani999> hi
<adelsobhani999> no body here
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-06-28
<kaines> hi
<dpm> hey all
<kz6fittycent> howdy
<dpm> we'll be starting in a few minutes
<dholbach> go go go
<Sandairo> Is the Q&A on this week ?
<mhall119> Sandairo: starting in just a moment in fact
<Sandairo> K
<dpm> going live!
<Sandeiro> This one ? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9d7SD9cwLC8
<mhall119> Sandeiro: are you on ubuntuonair.com?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Hud?
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: do you know what distros plan on doing with snaps?
<kz6fittycent> QUESTION: with applications now supporting an apparent framework for casting video (e.g. Chromecast), will Ubuntu Touch be seeing any iteration of the same technology?
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: What is the status of the Snappy Playpen?
<Sandeiro> mhall119:  No I use https://webchat.freenode.net/  and youtube.
<dragonbite> "HUD" spelled backwards is "DUH"... coincidence? ;0
<mhall119> https://gitter.im/ubuntu/snappy-playpen
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: why dont all the ubuntu phone apps (Music, gallery, etc) have snap packages?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: When you're down, what makes you happy?
<dpm> having a chat with enthusiastic community members! :-)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Do you like muffins or cakes? if so whats your favourite?
<ScottR> I've had issues with wifi stability in 14.04 (Xubuntu) on several different laptops and wifi networks. Is wifi stability better in 16.04?
<Sandeiro> QUESTION: What's happening with this new Midori Phone ?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> dpm +1 x'3
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: on the Ubuntu Phone, are those apps snap packages, and if not, when?
<dholbach> QUESTION: which snaps are you still waiting for?
<Sandeiro> 'muffins' HeHe
<dholbach> dpm, mhall119: mention the snapcraft social media accounts, if you haven't yet
<dragonbite> Is this a new Ubuntu phone? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/06/new-ubuntu-phone-midori-photo
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: is there any update with the new notifications and messaging framework?
<mhall119> dholbach: can you put links to them?
<dragonbite> my video is frozen... just me?
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: OMG! Ubuntu! reported on rumors that there might be a new Ubuntu Phone coming out soon. Can you tell us anything?
<dragonbite> on YouTube
<dholbach> mhall119, {facebook,twitter}.com/snapcraftio and google.com/+SnapcraftIo
<ahoneybun> so many question
<ahoneybun> *s
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Has there been any update with the new scopes, I beleive they predicted that it'd be here within 6 months, I beleive its been 2 and a half/3?
<Sandeiro> QUESTION: Why is Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 4 such a waste of time in terms of the interface aero effect seizing up etc ? ( mhall119 has one, so this is for him)
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: How can I submit improvements to the snapcraft.io website?
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: what's your opinion of Flatpak?
<dholbach> tsimonq2, https://github.com/ubuntudesign/snapcraft.io
<dragonbite> QUESTION: thoughts on the rumor that Google is coming out with their own phone (not through a 3rd party vendor)
<tsimonq2> thanks dholbach
<davidcalle> ChloeWolfieGirl: nothing yet :(
<ChloeWolfieGirl> davidcalle ;-;
<dholbach> QUESTION: When will the phone use snaps? :-)
<Sandeiro> No, not really.
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: what is your favorite thing about Snapcraft?
<tsimonq2> dholbach: I asked that earlier :P
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Michael even when your rooms dark, your smile still brights up the room, how? x'3
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: (for Michael) after dogfooding Unity 8 a bit back, would you do it again any time soon?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Do you know if theres any big rumbles with app support on the ubuntu phone?
<ahoneybun> QUESTION: any news of Mycroft on Ubuntu Phone?
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: What is your favorite thing about working at Canonical?
<kz6fittycent> hahaha
<kz6fittycent> no one can say my name
<ahoneybun> is that by design?
<kz6fittycent> no, it's actually a play on the name of a motorcycle "Kawasaki KZ650"
<kz6fittycent> yes mhall119 it does
<ChloeWolfieGirl> kz6fittycent: bug or feature ;P
<tsimonq2> \o/
<kz6fittycent> ChloeWolfieGirl, definitely a feature
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: what has been the most difficult part of building snaps?
<tsimonq2> (for you)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: can you snap windows or android apps?
<tsimonq2> ^
<ahoneybun> QUESTION: why does the Nexus 7 work so much worst then the Nexus 4
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<dragonbite> hi
<tsimonq2> https://github.com/ubuntu/snappy-playpen
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: what are you excited for in 16.10?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mhall119: x'D
<popey> QUESTION: If you could take a week off work and develop something for Ubuntu, what would it be?
<ScottR> QUESTION: I've had issues with wifi stability in 14.04 (Xubuntu) on several different laptops and wifi networks. Is wifi stability better in 16.04?
<popey> (i.e. something your boss won't tell you not to do, because you're not at work)  😃
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION:   Getting the impression that BQ and Meizu are mostly using Ubuntu to sell out old stock of older devices. What do you think? and what I mean is for example BQ 4.5 and then about three months later the BQ E5 HD. Now apparnatly three months after the Meizu Pro 5 a new one will come.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> that looks long :D thought it would be
<SebthreeBQM10HD> they can get whatever from that anyway h eh
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh no popey on the show?
<tsimonq2> nope
<Sandeiro> I just had an energy drink Ahhhh ...
<Sandeiro> burp.
<kz6fittycent> popey, I need to ask you a question about your recent podcast featuring Mycroft but I won't do it here...
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: Have you done anything with Mycroft yet?
<Sandeiro> popey's the default voice AAAAArgh !
<ahoneybun> I have tsimonq2!
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Will we get news about mycroft when we get news about the hud, are they going to work together or not?
<Sandeiro> omnipotent popey !
<ahoneybun> made my own home unit
<kz6fittycent> ahoneybun, did you build a mycroft?
<popey> \o/ mycroft
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Are any of you on rc-proposed? if so how many times have you got burnt by not being on stable?
<ahoneybun> kz6fittycent: used a Intel NUC, Speaker, Mic = Mycroft unit
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: What are your favourite books?
<ahoneybun> *favorite
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: what are you looking forward to in the next 6 months?
<popey> mhall119: more than one device :)
<Sandeiro> QUESTION: Is Nexus 4 Ubuntu touch proposed branch much better than standard Ubuntu Touch ? (I need this to work - the phone itself doesn't work with calls etc).
<Sandeiro> *calls well
<popey> always multiple devices under work
<tsimonq2> popey: in the US? :D
<tsimonq2> (you don't have to answer that :P)
<Sandeiro> QUESTION: If phone are *so* important, then why isn't Mario grip a full time employee ?
<ahoneybun> Sandeiro: it will have some new features and bugs
<ahoneybun> good one XD
<dpm> tsimonq2, https://github.com/ubuntudesign/snapcraft.io
<Sandeiro> The phone (Nexus 4) is completely unused-able !
<kz6fittycent> ahoneybun, so you built a powerhouse for mycroft
<ahoneybun> well since the retail uses a Pi2 the NUC is overkill kz6fittycent lol
<ahoneybun> Sandeiro: are you on stable?
<Sandeiro> yep.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> kz6fittycent, apparnatly the pro 5 has gone out of stock already
<Sandeiro> all the phones are outta stock !
<kz6fittycent> Sandeiro, I used the ubuntu-touch/rc/bq-aquaris.en and it worked quite well
<ahoneybun> no issues here so far Sandeiro
<ahoneybun> that would have the GPS working with the non-free driver
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Are there any rules of content on the store?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Sandeiro, yeah  that's annoying that BQ has the E5 HD out of stock to last time I looked, but could basically make ones own if.... :d
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Ubuntu versibion
<Sandeiro> ?
<ahoneybun> the E4.5 is still there
<SebthreeBQM10HD> that said out of stock to
<SebthreeBQM10HD> last itme I looked
<Sandeiro> thats crappolla
<ahoneybun> lots of Ubuntu fans
<Sandeiro> (the phone).
<ahoneybun> or low stock
<SebthreeBQM10HD> the Ef HD kept on being in stock untill ike two months ago!
<Sandeiro> you see them on ebay.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I have looked on ebaby but coudnt find much there
<ahoneybun> yea I'm sure people are selling those
<SebthreeBQM10HD> well new quality :d
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION:
<ChloeWolfieGirl> oh
<SebthreeBQM10HD> someone was trying to sell a 4.5 that was seocnd hand for cheapish though
<Sandeiro> good question !
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Sandeiro: thanks
<Sandeiro> Ghehe.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yeah Ubuntu Touch is quite nice really, but I guess not realy meant to have nearly every device that runs it anyway really.  w inks at popey and does a big :D
<Sandeiro> Dunno, about you , but I find this Q&A annoying, to me.
<Sandeiro> It's too generic.
<Sandeiro> We're missing something.
<Sandeiro> JONO , JONO, JONO......
<ahoneybun> please no
<Sandeiro> speaking about Jono - he's in consultancy now.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> if Mezi usi coming out with a new one next month as remoured
<SebthreeBQM10HD> that will proably be pretty nice though :d
<Sandeiro> never heard of it.#
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mayb one actsaully properly worth buying to, I mean the MX 4 from MEIZU IS a lovely phone, but the Pro 5 the hardware seemed a bit overkill for the OS really, which reminds me of a question I Wanted to ask
<Sandeiro> ask it, then.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION: The Meizu Pro 5 kept on being advertised as being the most powerful Ubuntu phone so far with powerful hardware.  However really the OS wouldn't currently use the hardwares  full potential, since Ubuntu Touch is quite a liimited basic OS really so far?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Do you think snaps working on the desktop will bring phone apps? We've only really seen that happen with facebook messanger on windows phone
<Sandeiro> QUESTION: With only 12 viewers, right now - Do you think these Q&A's have lost traction, since JonoBacon left ?
<tsimonq2> oh no :P
<Claude_> When/why Thunderbird 45.x is not already on Ubuntu? Maybe with Snaps ?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: You've got snappy in a lot of desktop os's, are you getting snappy in phone os's such as sailfish and other phone os's?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Sandeiro: how do you know theres not a few hundered people crowding around one persons screen?
<Sandeiro> Good point - everyone's at Dixons waiting to see if it's worth buying a Chromebook (based purely on this Q&A ;)
<Sandeiro> also .. India :)
<tsimonq2> WINE plugin!
<popey> WINE is tricky
<ChloeWolfieGirl> tsimonq2: +1
<popey> Currently we can only run 64-bit wine in a snap on 64-bit ubuntu
<kz6fittycent> that'd be really cool though, ONE "app" with all the stuff it needs and no stupid WINE config
<tsimonq2> let's be clear, I wasn't volunteering XD
<popey> which works fine, but you can't currently run 32-bit wine in a snap on a 64-bit host
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION: Do you think an Android app compataiblity thing will come to Ubuntu Touch eventually, or unofficaly anwayy at least,  for example maybe when Libertine can probably run let's say about 99% of DEsktop LInux programs?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> yeah. wines difficult, but if some does good configeration and just snaps it up in a snap package, it'd be easy for a user just to install idk ms office snap and have it run via wine without issue?
<kz6fittycent> ChloeWolfieGirl, that's what I was thinking, the end-user would LOVE that
<ChloeWolfieGirl> kz6fittycent: Yeah :P
<popey> dpm: good answer!
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Any ureadit updates?
<kz6fittycent> popey, did you want to tell them that Mark is watching and taking notes?
<popey> kz6fittycent: haha
<Sandeiro> I just farted. And it was smelly. ;)
<kz6fittycent> Sandeiro, troll much?
<Sandeiro> no, too honest for that.
<kz6fittycent> hmm
 * Sandeiro apologises.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Do you listen to many podcasts, if so what podcasts do you listen to?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION: A classic question if still got time:  First Linux distro and why and when?
<popey> oh, european history, that's awesome right now 😖
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, uhmm with UK leaving probably hmm ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> you mean :d
 * SebthreeBQM10HD smacks popey he voted leave or did he h eh
<ChloeWolfieGirl> SebthreeBQM10HD: well.. we left a union not europe itself x'D
<popey> check previous video to see how I voted :)
<tsimonq2> well I'm actually really intrigued by WWII, so I get where mhall119 is coming from
<tsimonq2> but the thing is, school got me hooked
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, wel I hope you didn't and I was joking there, I hope ChloeWolfieGirl didn't as well :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChloeWolfieGirl, yes and Scotland is likely to leave the UIK as well if UK does indeed leave the EU, when they get a chance Scotland will be out probably if that
<kz6fittycent> Scotland to leave the UK?? Wha....
<kz6fittycent> sorry, that one caught my eye..
<SebthreeBQM10HD> kz6fittycent, most of the people in Scoltand voted for the UK to stay in the EU, they aren't happy up there
<ChloeWolfieGirl> kz6fittycent: they keep saying they want to but they never do
<ChloeWolfieGirl> SebthreeBQM10HD: are they ever happy?
<kz6fittycent> Scotland = Texas
<popey> hah
<popey> ChloeWolfieGirl: mhall119 there are guidelines on the store, which developers see when they sign up :)
<kz6fittycent> popey, ChloeWolfieGirl that said, there's currently a porn-based web app in the store...
<popey> kz6fittycent: not illegal :)
<kz6fittycent> right, just the age thing
<popey> yeah, we don't currently have that
<kz6fittycent> right
<kz6fittycent> I was commenting on mhall119's comment
<ChloeWolfieGirl> kz6fittycent: yeah, need some kind of filtering, I'm fine for having them in as long as only people who want to see them can see them..
<popey> gotcha
<popey> :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> how can an app be illigal?
<kz6fittycent> he was saying to be considerate of "that"
<ChloeWolfieGirl> what you do with the app but the app itself?
<popey> ChloeWolfieGirl: some countries have these things called "laws"
<popey> thats how
<kz6fittycent> ChloeWolfieGirl, probably copyright infringement
<ChloeWolfieGirl> popey: thats crazy
<popey> IKR
<kz6fittycent> popey, was that last podcast with mycroft legit? was that really mycroft?
<kz6fittycent> 'cause it sounded an awful lot like your voice....
<popey> kz6fittycent: yes
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hmm something went wrong lost INternet connection back
<popey> kz6fittycent: it should :)
<kz6fittycent> haha
<SebthreeBQM10HD> kz6fittycent, not sure if my message to you or not went through or not:  most of the people in  Scoltand voted for the UK to stay in the EU, they aren't happy up there
<kz6fittycent> I don't think I got your message SebthreeBQM10HD
<SebthreeBQM10HD> kz6fittycent, well that's what I wanted to put :)
<kz6fittycent> ah
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Northern IReland wanted to stay in as well for obvious reasons
<kz6fittycent> ta
<tsimonq2> thanks mhall119 and dpm!
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Gibralter could actually vote in this one as well, and they wanted to stay in as well for obvious reasons it seems, well the issues with Spain I mean etc it seems
<popey> woot
<SebthreeBQM10HD> thanks mhall119 and dpm
<SebthreeBQM10HD> good session
<dpm> thanks everyone
<mhall119> thanks everyone for your questions
<SebthreeBQM10HD> apparently quite a few people regretting voting leave now as well going by the media, well interesting times at least
<popey> !politics :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, ha ha yes
<kz6fittycent> I hate politics
<kz6fittycent> I mean totally hate politics
<SebthreeBQM10HD> kz6fittycent, yeah can get uh, but stuff like that as well as are well tech and eletricity and money controls the world really
<kz6fittycent> agreed
<SebthreeBQM10HD> kz6fittycent, where you from as well?
<kz6fittycent> SebthreeBQM10HD, Tennessee
<SebthreeBQM10HD> kz6fittycent, oh America
<kz6fittycent> SebthreeBQM10HD, lol, the way you typed that looks like you're about to vomit...
<SebthreeBQM10HD> kz6fittycent, apparnatly remian might have lost as well going by something on TV from the other night, a bit since well Obama was backing that as well, I mean like nearly everyone so set up for a lose.  but can't really blame it on him :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> kz6fittycent, no I am ok with America :) altough some stuff is a bit hmm,
<kz6fittycent> SebthreeBQM10HD, just remember that the media and the gov't isn't a reflection of who we really are
<SebthreeBQM10HD> kz6fittycent, indeed, but the results were close
<SebthreeBQM10HD> kz6fittycent, nearly half and nearly half for leave and re main
<SebthreeBQM10HD> over all
<SebthreeBQM10HD> so about half of the people who voted in the UK voted out, and about half voted to re main
<SebthreeBQM10HD> kz6fittycent, actsually done on votes that one to, not how many people by most voted in particular area's like  the elections here
<ChloeWolfieGirl> biggest turn out for voters in the UK for years now wasn't it?
<kz6fittycent> ChloeWolfieGirl, big deal I guess...
<ChloeWolfieGirl> kz6fittycent: just a little bit
<kz6fittycent> The information over here gets convoluted about the issue. But I was under the impression that the UK was kind of "half-committed" to the EU anyway. Am I wrong?
<ahoneybun> mhall119: would not call that winter
#ubuntu-on-air 2017-06-30
<Alexandr_> hello to everyone from Moldova
<elopio> hello Alexandr_
<elopio> we will start in 15 minutes.
<Dragos> hi
<Dragos_Criste> hi
<elopio> hi Dragos_Criste
<Trevinho> Hey guys
<sergiusens> hello
<Dragos_Criste> hi
<Dragos_Criste> nice hat
<Dragos_Criste> QUESTION:Will Gnome for ubuntu keep the default ambiance theme or will it have a new theme?
<WLBI> Hello
<Dragos_Criste> hi
<elopio> hello everybody. Welcome.
<elopio> Dragos_Criste: we will send your question soon.
<Dragos_Criste> ok
<Trevinho> https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/GnomeShell/ScaleFactorTests
<Trevinho> https://hackmd.io/KwQwxiAsCmCMwFoCcJiwTAHAEwSESiAbAOwDMYJcAZtWWdkA?view#todo
<Trevinho> https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-1710-cycle
#ubuntu-on-air 2017-07-01
<Dan_linux_fan> Will gnome be available on other versions of Ubuntu as well or just 18.04+ ?
